# Hammerhead ergo t-shot



## gaara4sand (Dec 8, 2010)

I am currently sketching a design of a t-shot stickshot. I am on my iPod touch so I will post the design later. dont mind the japanese and the artistic details


----------



## gaara4sand (Dec 8, 2010)

I didnt post this here for nothing!!!


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Well sorry we didn't get right on it. Few things to keep in mind Fridays and Saturday's tend to be the days when a lot of us spend time with our families and such. Many members here are from various time zones and have at least one job to deal with, finally this is not the most visited section of the forum. So we'll get around to commenting when we can.

Now as to your design, it isn't my cup of tea, I know Joerg resently made a T type shooter and while Joerg is a huge influence on the slingshot community I like the plain old fashion fork, but to each his own


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

gaara4sand said:


> I didnt post this here for nothing!!!


Ha ha! At 140 views and 1 reply, it looks like you did.









Does look like an interesting design, though, depending on what you make it out of.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Here is a more useful rendering. I think it would work only as an OTT shooter.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

calm down man, don't take it so personal. I've posted things that i thought would get a ton traffic and nothing happened.

You are fairly young right? They say that the youth of today require instant gratification.

As far as the design goes, i don't shoot with that style but it would be fun to give it a try.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I couldnt shoot the T style. I need my forks!


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

Looks pretty good, wouldn't try it myself because I like a good natural fork....but be patient, remember that this is the less traveled shared design section, and you are not one of those members that everyone will flock to see a new creation like Joerg. In time it will gain attention and posts like it has so far...



> You are fairly young right? They say that the youth of today require instant gratification.


This doesn't go for all of us, yet that seems to be the trend of today, for example: " Young adults getting into the workforce right out of high school instead of higher education just because a young person wants to start making money and living "the dream"

Patience is a virtue..

Cheers - John


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

HaHa, Bane, you are an exception I think









judging by your posts you have a much more mature mind than most your age.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Yeah.

. . . poor kid


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

I hope i didn't come off as saying that all the youth of today are impatient, but it is a trend. I am quite young myself (28) but i was raised a bit different than most kids of my era, my close friends included. I was raised in North Dakota, where things tend to move a bit slower than most other places, especially in the winter. When Nintendo was king, I never had one. When home computers and the internet were a craze we didn't get one of those either. I'm not complaining, i'm actually applauding my mom and dad for their style, it made me appreciate books and the outdoors. My dad made a bet with me and my sisters that if we didn't watch TV for a year we would each get 500 dollars, and it wasn't that hard to do, got us in the local paper too. Now that i have two little ones of my own we are practicing a lot of the same stuff: boardgames, books, and the great outdoors, its a much more enjoyable way to use one's sparetime. But i do need the internet now, so i can visit this great place







Sorry for my rambling, I'll leave you with one of my favorite quotes from C.S. Lewis. Although he was quite a deep thinker, i believe the general meanign of the quote is to live for today, since the past is gone and there is nothing you can do about it and the future isn't here yet, so don't waste your time daydreaming about it. At least that's my take.

"...the future is, of all things, the thing least like eternity. It is the most temporal part of time, for the past is frozen and no longer flows, and the present is all lit up with eternal rays."


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I am anti-thinking. I like doing stuff. I think mostly about the stuff I'm doing. I'm also an idiot.


----------



## gaara4sand (Dec 8, 2010)

this t-shot is a flipstyle shooter, like a stickshot but with a bar.


----------



## gaara4sand (Dec 8, 2010)

Thank you dayhiker for the lovely pdf, it will make it easier for people to use my design.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

My pleasure!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Here is a more useful rendering. I think it would work only as an OTT shooter.


That is a good rendering. I haven't found the time to master a design program so I appreciate the designs made up on computer.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

The Gopher said:


> I hope i didn't come off as saying that all the youth of today are impatient, but it is a trend. I am quite young myself (28) but i was raised a bit different than most kids of my era, my close friends included. I was raised in North Dakota, where things tend to move a bit slower than most other places, especially in the winter. When Nintendo was king, I never had one. When home computers and the internet were a craze we didn't get one of those either. I'm not complaining, i'm actually applauding my mom and dad for their style, it made me appreciate books and the outdoors. My dad made a bet with me and my sisters that if we didn't watch TV for a year we would each get 500 dollars, and it wasn't that hard to do, got us in the local paper too. Now that i have two little ones of my own we are practicing a lot of the same stuff: boardgames, books, and the great outdoors, its a much more enjoyable way to use one's sparetime. But i do need the internet now, so i can visit this great place
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is really good for you, that your parents gave you a gift in the way they raised you. And that you are giving the gift to your children, children need all the skilled instruction to fight against deleterious trends, attitudes, immorality of all sorts, etc. that are "acceptable" in today's society by way to many people.


----------



## gaara4sand (Dec 8, 2010)

thank you for the comments.


----------



## gaara4sand (Dec 8, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Here is a more useful rendering. I think it would work only as an OTT shooter.


This is more like an otb shooter. (over the bar)


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

The Gopher said:


> I hope i didn't come off as saying that all the youth of today are impatient, but it is a trend. I am quite young myself (28) but i was raised a bit different than most kids of my era, my close friends included. I was raised in North Dakota, where things tend to move a bit slower than most other places, especially in the winter. When Nintendo was king, I never had one. When home computers and the internet were a craze we didn't get one of those either. I'm not complaining, i'm actually applauding my mom and dad for their style, it made me appreciate books and the outdoors. My dad made a bet with me and my sisters that if we didn't watch TV for a year we would each get 500 dollars, and it wasn't that hard to do, got us in the local paper too. Now that i have two little ones of my own we are practicing a lot of the same stuff: boardgames, books, and the great outdoors, its a much more enjoyable way to use one's sparetime. But i do need the internet now, so i can visit this great place
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Music to my ears. I grew up in front of the tv, now I don't watch it at all; just stuff I record off my folks. Books, cubes, slingshots and most importantly, bushcraft.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

I like the design by the way, I've got something similar planned, but it is different.


----------



## gaara4sand (Dec 8, 2010)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> I like the design by the way, I've got something similar planned, but it is different.


Cool I can't wait to see it


----------

